# Advice on a puppy wheezing and coughing



## Katie1168 (May 23, 2011)

Hi, I am after some advice, support and chill pills please. My 14 week pupster is wheezing mainly and nights, first thing in the morning and odd bouts during the day. He also has a cough to go with the wheeze like he is trying to cough up a fur ball. He has had this for two weeks now. First visit to vets was "let's see how he goes" Second visit last Friday ended will antibiotics and Told to worm him weekly with Milbemax and to return this week if no better. Just been to see the vets again as there is no improvements but also he is not getting worse either. We now have steroids and panucar to try for a week. If that does not work then X-rays and bloods are the next step.

He is fine in himself playing eating and drinking. He does get tired easily but he does play hard too. 

Has anyone else had this sort of issue.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Has KC been mentioned??

My dog has the exact same symptoms and has today been diagnosed with KC.


----------



## Katie1168 (May 23, 2011)

Hi, that was my thought. The vet is saying not though. But I do have my doubts.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

My first thoughts were kennel cough or lung worm. I also thought something heart related if they're getting tired more easily.


I don't want to sound patronising - but are you sure it's a cough/wheeze and not a reverse sneeze?! This time of year some breeds have reverse sneezing fits due to grass seeds getting in their noses or allergies to pollen. Sometimes it can be confused with a coughing fit or wheezing...


----------



## Katie1168 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Helbo. What is reverse sneezing? The vet has given his heart the OK. But no test have been done as yet. He can hear her wheezing and has questioned lungworm. This is the reason why he has put him onto a full week on panacur just to rule it out. My vet has also seen how he coughs and did nt mentioned reverse sneezing. He did say he is not overly concerned as he is well in himself. But I am very concerned. I will look up reverse sneezing. My pup does breath very rapid when he is sleeping too. I may be being over protectiveI am soft with my pets


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Reverse sneezing looks a bit like a coughing fit, or a dog trying to clear their throat. It happens when something has irritated the dog's nasal passage and they can't breathe air in properly. There are some vids on youtube to show you what I mean. It can be quite scary if you don't know what it is. But it's nothing to worry about usually - you just have to encourage the dog to breathe through their mouths instead by gently covering their nose.


But if the vet can hear the dog's wheeze whilst he's breathing, then it's probably not. 


I hope you find out what it is and get it sorted soon


----------



## Katie1168 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks Helbo. I have checked out You Tube and its is very similar to what Barley is doing. Maybe it is as you say reverse sneezing with a mixture of something else. Guess I will need to wait and see how this week goes with him on his meds. I will mentioned it to the vets. Thanks again


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Reverse sneezing can be caused by airborne allergies causing issues with your dogs nasal passage etc. 


Next time it happens, gently cover your dogs nose with your hand without stressing them out, and this should force them to breathe through their mouth instead and stop the 'fit'. If this works, then the clearing his throat/coughing is reverse sneezing, which in of itself is not serious, but can also be a symptom of more serious things if it's an ongoing problem. 

Last year Charlie had a couple of fits a day for about a week, around this time of year. But then nothing until a couple of days ago. So must be something to do with the heat/humidity we're having.


----------



## Katie1168 (May 23, 2011)

Hi Helbo. Thank you for all your advice. I now know what to look for in reverse sneezing. I did give your advice a try but it had little effect. But still valve your advice. We are on day three of the panacur crystals treatment and he seems to be making progress with his coughing and wheezing. The panacur is upsetting his tummy and he has dreadful running stools. Which as he is fed RAW is no something we are used too. Checked with the vet and he says keep an eye on him make sure he drinks plenty and hopefully things will settle. Thank you once again:Yawn


----------

